# deer hooves for chewing?



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

getting Cesar some deer hooves to chew on going to scrap them clean is there anything else i hsould do to them like sterilize them somehow or should it be fine?


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

We gave two to two dogs. As is until the 'ankle' an skin removed up to knee (basically just the bone & hoof with some fur). Didn't wash them or anything.
Our chewer loved them and carried them around until she realized that they were a good chew :biggrin1:
Well, and then she ate them both in one night :suspicious:
No ill effects, but I'm glad she finished them... they were pretty 'odd' (read: gross) half chewed :bolt:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't scrape them clean. Dogs like that icky stuff. My dogs both power through whole deer forelegs without a problem. Hair and all!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

they are very soft actually, if you pinch the hoof you can squish it a little bit. I wouldn't worry about cleaning it at all, it wouldn't be cleaned if he was fending for himself :wink:

We had one laying around in the kitchen here for about 4 days, he'd chew on it for a while, tear some fur, and skin off, eat some of the hoof, leg, meat, etc and then at night i'd just put it back in the fridge :lol:


----------

